

Rework, A Book Review - dottertrotter
http://litlift.com/irony-a-book-review

======
mkramlich
Not a good book review in it's current form. I'd recommend going into more
detail, make it longer, and making it less of a self-promotion thing for your
project -- for that is how it appears now. I would like to see a good review
of Rework though, before buying it.

~~~
aymeric
I read Rework recently and I am planning to write a review about it.

What would you consider a good rework review?

~~~
mikeleeorg
I'm not sure if others agree, but I personally think some of the highly-rated
reviews on Amazon tend to be valuable. I thought the first review listed here
was thoughtful:

<http://www.amazon.com/Rework-Jason-Fried/dp/0307463745/>

